# Suche Tut für rostiges 3D-Rohr



## Debora (8. Juli 2002)

Hi.

Ich suche ein Tutorial für ein rostiges 3D-Rohr.

Ich mein, ein Rohr bekomm ich hin, nur beim Rost haperts. 
Sieht bei mir immer aus, wie ein normales Kupferrohr 

Wenns geht, oder wenns einer weiß, sollte auch ein tut dabei sein, was geschwungende Rohre erklärt. Also ein Rohr, das nach hinten wegknickt. 


thx

Debora


----------



## corsanostra (8. Juli 2002)

Schau mal hier nach, damit hab ich die besten lösungen erziehlt:

tutorial 



Bsp.:






(war nur ein test) 
mfg
CN


----------



## Debora (9. Juli 2002)

thx, werd mal testen


----------



## RohrSuch (30. Januar 2006)

Hmmm 
habt ihr jetzt noch ein rohr tut dazu?
ich find einfach kein ordentliches rohr tutorial...

ich möchte ein Richtig Massives Metall rohr UND ein Futuristisches Plastik roch, doch ich kanns einfach nirgendsfinden.. habt ihr Vielleicht was für mich?


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Januar 2006)

Für deine Frage hättest du ruhig ein neues Thema erstellen können - der 3 1/2 Jahre alte Thread hatte sich doch so schön ruhig verhalten. 

Anyways, das folgende Tutorial dürfte in die richtige Richtung gehen:

http://phong.com/tutorials/wire/

Im Prinzip besteht ein 2D-Rohr aus versch. Verläufen. Deshalb sind dir im Prinzip keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## RohrSuch (31. Januar 2006)

Vielen dank und sorry fürs wiederaufnhemen von diesen alten threat.. ich hab mit suchenfunktion den threat gefunden und hab nicht auf datum geguckt 'sorry'

aber danke


----------

